# COD vs. TF2



## Keenan (May 5, 2012)

Recently, I've been getting in some pretty heated arguments with my friends about TF2 being better than COD and other FPS games. What do you guys think?



Spoiler: Videos that support my point


----------



## Jas0n (May 5, 2012)

Better yet, just say all Valve FPS games are infinitely better than the COD ****.


----------



## AndyB (May 5, 2012)

With CoD games coming out every year now it has really grown stale to myself and many others. They are still decent games, but I feel that there are many others that beat it hands down.


----------



## Jake (May 5, 2012)

Honestly, never played either, but have seen videos and watched others play, i prefer TF2 than COD.


----------



## TheFarmboy (May 5, 2012)

The only COD games I ever played was Call of Duty 2, and the Console exclusives Finest Hour and Big Red One. Closest thing to the present COD's multiplayer I played was Goldeneye 007 on the Wii, and I had problems with that (Biggest one is losing any gained experience when the host ragequits.) And I played TF2 alot and I generally enjoy it despite taking up space.

Both have their strenghts and weaknesses, I say TF2 is better, it's more original with the cartoonish/60's feel and the classes are well made (if one is to ignore some of the more controversial unlocks.)


----------



## bingabongchong (May 5, 2012)

......


----------



## Keenan (May 5, 2012)

Jas0n said:


> Better yet, just say all Valve FPS games are infinitely better than the COD ****.


YES.



			
				bingabongchong said:
			
		

> I wouldn't call one better than the other. They play completely different from each other.


I see what you're saying, it's this mindframe that prohibits me from picking favorites in most situations. However, I do think TF2 is overall a better game in most aspects than COD, despite their differences.


----------



## Ryan (May 5, 2012)

CoD is basically just a spray and pray, while TF2 on the other hand, requires strategy and experience.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (May 6, 2012)

I find it really boils down to who made it. It seemed like anything Infinity Ward put out after the original Modern Warfare stunk hardcore, story and multiplayer-wise, the co-op parts being the only redeeming feature. While the stories Treyarch makes are kinda meh overall, the co-op and multiplayer tend to be fun. But having insane amounts of fun with TF2, even when losing tells me its a better game, at least in my opinion. Far more fun and you actually have to work together to win.


----------



## redhairedking (May 7, 2012)

I absolutely detest CoD. Roughly 75% (not a made up number) of my class plays CoD and every year they say "OMG THIS IS GONNA BE THE BEST GAME EVAH!!!!!!" and then a month or two later "****! THAT GAME SUCKS MAN! IT ISN'T COD4!!!!!"


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 7, 2012)

Both games are vastly different its like comparing Forza to Mario Kart you drive in both but they are completely different experiences.

Also when you compare CoD to TF2 you have to just compare the online aspect otherwise it isn't a fair battle with CoD winning hands down. CoD has a story, spec ops/zombies, as well as a massive online portion. So comparing both games as a whole isnt fair. Its the meaty online where peoples opinions differ.

A main point that people like to argue about pro-tf2 is the fact the game uses "teamwork." Not to say this isnt true because it certainly is but teamwork can  be achieved in CoD as well. Although this is hard to find all you need is a buddy to play CoD with you, stick together, watch each others back, communicate a whole new level of enjoyment can be reached. I highly recommend playing that way with a friend.

Just for the record I think both games are very entertaining it just depends on what type of shooter you want to play at that time.


----------



## Jas0n (May 7, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Both games are vastly different its like comparing Forza to Mario Kart you drive in both but they are completely different experiences.
> 
> Also when you compare CoD to TF2 you have to just compare the online aspect otherwise it isn't a fair battle with CoD winning hands down. CoD has a story, spec ops/zombies, as well as a massive online portion. So comparing both games as a whole isnt fair. Its the meaty online where peoples opinions differ.



Story? ha... ha. ha. :l


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 7, 2012)

I enjoy it. I know I'm the minority when it comes to liking the CoD story though.


----------



## redhairedking (May 9, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I enjoy it. I know I'm the minority when it comes to liking the CoD story though.


You are probably the only person I have ever conversed with who plays campaign on CoD. Literally every other person I know goes straight to the online when a new CoD game is released. They might go back to campaign later after they have prestige'd God knows how many times, but it usually doesn't get played.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 9, 2012)

redhairedking said:


> You are probably the only person I have ever conversed with who plays campaign on CoD. Literally every other person I know goes straight to the online when a new CoD game is released. They might go back to campaign later after they have prestige'd God knows how many times, but it usually doesn't get played.


 I'm well aware. Most of Cods fanbase are like that. Which is why the companies dont make a 18 hour long story.


----------



## Kaiaa (May 9, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I enjoy it. I know I'm the minority when it comes to liking the CoD story though.



Hey I thought I was the only one! I always do campaign before any online on any game.


----------



## redhairedking (May 9, 2012)

Kaiaa said:


> Hey I thought I was the only one! I always do campaign before any online on any game.



Same here, I don't understand the obsession people have with fps multiplayer.


----------



## Mino (May 14, 2012)

CoD4 definitely brought some innovative multiplayer FPS gameplay to consoles.  Since then it has just been rehashed over and over again with very little real improvement.  That whole business model is enough to make me hate CoD.  With regards to TF2 vs. CoD, I'm not sure that that's a very enlightening comparison to make.  TF2 has Quake-style shooters in its bloodline, while CoD has... well I'm not really sure what games qualify as the forebears of CoD.  The point is they try to do something very different.  TF2 certainly does whatever it does it with a lot more class (ha ha) and has shown to have a lot more longevity than CoD.


----------



## Mino (May 14, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> I'm well aware. Most of Cods fanbase are like that. Which is why the companies dont make a 18 hour long story.



That and CoD's gameplay can't sustain itself for 18 hours.  That's the reason it's always being broken up with things like vehicular scenes and whatnot, which typically amount to nothing more than rail shooting sections.  All of their good ideas were spent on CoD4's campaign, and about all they can manage is rehashing those ideas or turning them up to 11 (killing a player character twice in MW2 comes to mind).


----------



## Trundle (May 16, 2012)

Let me show you.
CoD is a bad game...
TF2 is a good game.


----------



## Keenan (May 16, 2012)

Trundle said:


> CoD is a bad game...
> TF2 is a good game.


Can't argue with logic.


----------



## Sporge27 (May 18, 2012)

Now I am not gonna say you can't have fun with CoD... you probably can, I just can't get into it.  What TF2 got right was motivating people to be part of something bigger.  You have to work with your teammates to get things done, and you can do so fairly well without a mic even.  They also did a pretty good job at keeping things mixed up, that is you can play the same map a bajillion different ways.  In CoD all I ever felt it was, was being lucky and catching someone with their back turned.  If you run face to face about 50 50 who comes out on top.  That is not to say no skill or strategy involved, but it does feel blander to me.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (May 18, 2012)

As someone who enjoyed Black Ops and much to your likely surprise, Wii controls for an FPS, I enjoyed the game but it's funny to even begin to compare it to TF2. TF2 is a very well done game and although it seems odd to say it, is a much more balanced and fun game than CoD could ever try to be.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (May 18, 2012)

Ryudo Dragoon said:


> As someone who enjoyed Black Ops and much to your likely surprise, Wii controls for an FPS, I enjoyed the game but it's funny to even begin to compare it to TF2. TF2 is a very well done game and although it seems odd to say it, is a much more balanced and fun game than CoD could ever try to be.


 You're entitled to your opinion but that was unfair. Playing one CoD on the _Wii_ and comparing it to tf2 on the PC its like playing TF2 on XBOX 360 it just isnt the same at all.


----------



## Keenan (May 18, 2012)

Everyone here are such reasonable thinkers who actually go deep into the question. That's refreshing. My friends all say CoD is better because I play TF2 and it's for the PC. My friend recently got TF2 and sucked so much that he rage quit ten minutes in. It obviously is a different game that takes much more strategy.


----------



## -Aaron (May 20, 2012)

I like TF2 just because of the fact that there are different weapons that affect your gameplay, like sacrificing 25% of your clip size just so each hit heals 15HP or having a faster rocket at the cost of splash damage, etc. 

As far as I know, CoD doesn't have that much variety when it comes to classes.

Not that I'm hating on Vanilla TF2, it's still fun, but I just find it more fun when you're able to throw a jar of piss at someone.


----------



## Ryudo Dragoon (Jun 26, 2012)

Garrett x50 cal said:


> You're entitled to your opinion but that was unfair. Playing one CoD on the _Wii_ and comparing it to tf2 on the PC its like playing TF2 on XBOX 360 it just isnt the same at all.



Well that's assuming I've played only one and on only one console. I've played 3, 4, 5, 7, and 8 on the Wii and 6, 7, and 8 on 360 and imo 6(MW2) was easily the worst balanced FPS that I have ever touched. I have experienced Xbox TF2 on a custom TF2 server using the very same limitations that the Xbox TF2 has and I used a 360 controller to boot so I think that should count.

Now TF2 being better than any other multiplayer FPS game is a foolish thing to say imo due to the sheer variety there is out there. Out of all FPS games I have had the chance to play, the Unreal Tournament games have struck me to be the funnest but I wish the Time Splitters games were on PC. If I had a better computer, I'd love to try Nexuiz and play Tribes Ascend. I'm also a bit mad to find out Black Ops 2 is going to have 8 player zombies as now I'm going to have to play it.


----------



## kenzo0322 (Jul 29, 2012)

I made this account just to type this xD

OK, TF2 is better then CoD for many reasons, but this is the best one.

TF2: Covered in Pee, covered in Milk, bleeding, on fire and falling off a cliff, while getting shot at by rockets, grenades and bullets.
CoD: Get killed over and over again by bullets.

See the point?


----------



## Keenan (Jul 29, 2012)

kenzo0322 said:


> I made this account just to type this xD
> 
> OK, TF2 is better then CoD for many reasons, but this is the best one.
> 
> ...


That's pretty accurate. My friend used to love cod, and I finally got him to play TF2. He's surprisingly good in his short time playing the game and has admitted that cod doesn't even compare in greatness to TF2. I'm so proud of him.


----------



## Odin's Spawn (Nov 17, 2012)

I think the major difference boils down to team play. tf2 has classes that require other classes to get **** done. if you DONT, your ass is gonna lose. in call of duty, all you have to do is camp in one spot with your overpowered gold smg and hope some ****tarded little 11 year old walks into your field of view, shoot his ass, and repeat. i prefer teamplay, so i prefer tf2


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 17, 2012)

I've been a part of this debate for a lonnnnggg time, and through both sides all I can say is, why does it even matter?

Personally, I prefer TF2. why? Well because I like the style more. I like the inane dark humor and the late 50's acrylic painted comic style of the entire game. Its just polished as heck in every sense of the word. Its fun to just pick up and play, and everyone playing on practically any server you go to has a friendly outlook that reflects the tone of the game. Its much more fun to play with people you know, though. 

In terms of accessibility, TF2 wins. hands down. its free, the connection is free, I had to get xbox live to play COD online, but I have to pay nothing to play tf2. All this said, I've played and beaten COD 2, 3, modern warfare 2, and I've dabbled in Modern warfare 3 and played a little bit of Black ops. 

Are they all the same like people say? Well in terms of game play, yes. But in terms of feeling and tone and content, no of course not. Its the same with Pokemon. they all play more or less the same, of course, but they're all part of the same series, thats to be expected. 

I loved everything about Modern Warfare 2. The story was solid, fun, surprising at times, and (as long as you didn't have the mic on) the multi-player was just as fun and challenging. It didn't matter if I was facing off against a 12 year old, If they were better than me I wanted to throw a knife at their face. So I did. it felt good and fun and solid. hehe.

The two are completely separate and different games that each have their strengths and weaknesses. I enjoyed both, but I guess I'm more on the TF2 side, if only because I still play it.


Edit: Another thing, you know how COD has a new release every year that changes everything but keeps the gameplay the same? Lets change the word "release" to "update" then make it so it just applies to the previous game instead of creating a new one. 

TF2 updates just as much as COD does. and yes, they get rid of things too. Just sayin'.


----------



## Brad (Nov 17, 2012)

I will say I like TF2 more, and that it is a better designed game, and that I don't really like CoD ('scept Zombies). But, comparing these is like, apples to oranges.


----------



## ACCF18 (Nov 26, 2012)

I'll say CoD, since I never played TF2 before. Besides, the Zombies mode is so fun to play with friends, and pretty addicting as well.


----------



## Psychonaut (Dec 3, 2012)

to say tf2 takes skill is like saying a great pb and j is different from a regular one

you will never know it unless it kicks you in the ass

tf2 = play demoman engineer or pyro (medic if your team already has those) and spam mini sentries pipes stickies and fire

eventually win


----------



## Elliot (Dec 6, 2012)

Psychonaut said:


> to say tf2 takes skill is like saying a great pb and j is different from a regular one
> 
> you will never know it unless it kicks you in the ass
> 
> ...



olol
demo - spam stickies and grenades= kills
pyro - m1 + w
engie - camp yo ass with a sentry
soldier - spam rockets

but personally, tf2 is my favorite game over CoD, but they're both fun i guess. :\


----------



## minkypinky (Dec 11, 2012)

I am a huge COD fan. So at this section I will choose COD as a great game. Anyway TF2 is good as well. But COD is my life.


----------



## kalta (Feb 15, 2013)

i will have to say neither, TF2 is kinda fun but not enough for me to play on a daily basis, COD, waaaaaaay too many foul mouth wanna be internet tough kids. i choose instead to play  Battlefield 3, it's the only FPS i've played that i can actually come back to every single day and not get worn out. Back to COD for a second, cause since i've been playing BF3 i've rarely seen the annoying childeren you normally get with COD maybe twice i've come across this in BF3 since i bought the game when it first came out. Now i know everyone is entitled to they're own likes and dislikes and that is fine, COD in it's own rights is fun, heck COD MW2 was the first game that got me into playing online mutiplayer however over time i found myself getting bored with it. I wanted something that was more teambased and goal focused, granted COD  "kinda" had something like it it just wasnt enough to sutain me, then MAG had come out ( Raven PMC till death takes me!  )  and ultimately changed how i felt about online mutiplayer shooters, as soon as i sunk into MAG and now years later BF3 i know now i can never go back to " lone wolf john rambo" mode, it just isnt me


----------



## kimiraikkonen (Mar 14, 2013)

It depends on the person who plays the game and we can't even compare them because both of them are two different types.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Mar 14, 2013)

Both games are extremely repetitive, if you want to compare them like that.

Honestly, when it comes right down to it I can't stand either of them. CoD to me plays ridiculously, and on top of it the majority of the community is distasteful, about anything and everything.

TF2 is easier to play for me for the fact that it has a class system and now a days has new weapons for certain classes that make playing them a completely different experience. But again, it's so repetitive to the point that I'll probably only play it once or twice a year now. As for the community, it's better than the CoD community as a whole, but the crazy, out of balance market society it has going on gets too intense a lot of times, and it has it's share of players who are hard to handle with.

So in conclusion, I'll end up picking TF2 over CoD if given the choice just for the fact that CoD isn't as entertaining for me.


----------



## Kyle (Mar 15, 2013)

These two are about as similar in terms of shooting games as Mario Kart and Forza Motorsport in terms of racing. The only reason anyone says the other is better is pure fanboyism. Buuuuuut I'm sure someone else has pointed this out already.


----------



## Lord Of The Pootis (Mar 31, 2013)

I say TF2 wins, TF2 has more of a personality then Call Of Duty


----------



## Raienryu (Apr 19, 2013)

I'm a pretty big COD fan, and I'd say COD too.


----------



## Cardbored (Apr 19, 2013)

I guess it's more of how you play. If you like co-operating with your team and using strategy then TF2 is for you. If you're the kind of person to go out on your own and if you like a more fast-paced kind of game then COD is for you.


----------



## 8bit (May 5, 2013)

What I love about TF2 is that there is much more to it than the actual game and they are always introducing new things. Another great thing about TF2 is that unlike CoD, it is heavily team based.


----------



## Wallytehcat (May 12, 2013)

TF2 is really fun if you know how to use teamwork and dont play Sniper horribly most of the time


----------



## -Aaron (May 22, 2013)

Pick the lesser of two evils:

CoD: Re-hashed stuff, Overflowing with whiny kids. Expansion pack after expansion pack after seasons passes after expansion pack.
TF2: Last few updates have been nothing more than cosmetics and promotional stuff. Overflowing with bronies. Only thing to look forward to as of late are the yearly events.


----------



## Lampokos (Jun 3, 2013)

TF2 would be significantly better than COD if Valve hadn't decided to ruin the entire 50's-60's atmosphere of the game with stupid, silly hats that were neon pink and bright green.
If they had done customization, but only put stuff in that fit the universe, and that was the same color of the team, then that would have been great, but Valve totally trashed their game with their poor customization.


----------



## TheObscure (Jun 3, 2013)

Lampokos said:


> TF2 would be significantly better than COD if Valve hadn't decided to ruin the entire 50's-60's atmosphere of the game with stupid, silly hats that were neon pink and bright green.
> If they had done customization, but only put stuff in that fit the universe, and that was the same color of the team, then that would have been great, but Valve totally trashed their game with their poor customization.



It doesn't help that the community is even worse than that of an already awful community like Call of Duty's.


----------

